
Ask HN: What tools and workflows for project tracking? - throwaway1
I&#x27;m curious what tools and workflows people use to keep tabs on a project.<p>My situation is a small team with remote devs and multiple communication channels (Slack, Skype, etc.). Code and tickets go through GitLab.
======
gokaygurcan
As a company, we use Atlassian Stack + Skype like most others do. So, Jira
(issue tracker), Confluence (documentation), Stash/Bitbucket (git + review),
Bamboo (ci), etc.

Personally, I also have Jira, Confluence and Bitbucket licenses but I mostly
use GitHub's issue and wiki pages and Travis.

Since you're using GitLab already, I think it's best to stay in there. It has
a nice issue tracker and issue board as well as other things you might need.

------
exolymph
Trello is a common one. Tbh email is still probably the dominant project-
management method, despite being clunky and inferior, especially at smaller
places with smaller projects.

